# GPU for old system!!!!



## Zapper (Jun 17, 2011)

hi every one

i have a really old system
the config is:


CPU - Intel Pentium 4 2.40 GHz
Mobo - Intel i845GL  
Ram - 2x512 MB DDR @ 133 MHz
Onboard VRAM - 64 MB
LG 700E 17" CRT Monitor (max. resolution upto 1280x1024)
400 Watt PSU

can i add any graphic card to this system.........what are my options?
if yes....what games can I play??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 17, 2011)

Buy a Sapphire HD 5670 512MB at 5K . I doubt if P4 can extract all power from that card ..


----------



## Zapper (Jun 18, 2011)

buying HD 5670 is no problem for me. but as i have written earlier that i have an *intel i845GL mobo.* I just want to know that whether the following card will be compatible with my mobo....does my mobo a have PCI-E port since i guess the 5670 should have PCI-E. I really don't know wether my mobo has PCI-E port or not.

if it is compatible with my mobo then what games can i play and how much bottleneck will be my CPU. will i get playable frame rate at 1280x1024 ...since my monitor does not support above resolutions.

thanks


----------



## Tenida (Jun 18, 2011)

I think your motherboard(845 chipset based) doesn't have PCI-e slot, actually it has AGP slot.So you can't install new generation graphics card which require pcie slot to work.If you can find AGP based graphics card that will be good for ur system.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 18, 2011)

i googled and found different versions of that mobo which had pcie x16 slot, so i recommended him HD 5670 ^^


----------



## Tenida (Jun 18, 2011)

Let him checked it whether his motherboard has AGP or Pci-e.....I am somehow sure about the AGP slot.


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

@ OP - can you post a pic of your mobo - that will help us determine what type of gfx slot you have.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 18, 2011)

thank you every one for replying........i will upload the pic very soon........BTW if i have AGP port then which graphic cards i can buy.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ as far as I know your mobo don't has any agp slot but a pic will clear everything anyway


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 19, 2011)

IMO AGP cards arent manufactured and its not worth the money. Better save some money and buy it after you are ready to spend.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 19, 2011)

sorry guys for being late
here's the pic

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5143/5848123596_8d0a776dd2_b.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

From what I can make out, its certainly not Pcie x16 port.
So you cant use new graphic card


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 19, 2011)

There's no AGP nor PCIE x16 slot.. You cant buy any graphic card for your motherboard.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2011)

Its a normal pci slot.You can't find any graphics card based on pci.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 19, 2011)

thats sad  
is there no hope for me


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2011)

yup, there is no hope for you.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

Like I suspected earlier his mobo don't has any AGP port and leave alone pci-e slot. Only chance if he can get any nvidia 5xxx or 6xxx series PCi gfx card but finding themn could be a real PITA and modern mobos with Integrated IGP will beat them easily anyway 

So only option OP got here is to upgrade and get a new cpu+mobo+ram : Athlon II X2 250 @ 2.7k + ASUS M4A78LT-M LE AM3 @ 2.6k + Transcend/Kingston 2GB DDr2 1333Mhz Value Ram @ 1k


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its now time to upgrade your system buddy.
BTW whats your budget for the GPU.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

he first need to get a new cpu+mobo+ram and only then he can think of getting a gfx card


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 20, 2011)

@zapper,
Go with topgear's suggestion.and if u lack budget u can add a gfx card in future till that u can use integrated gpu, atleast better than any agp card.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 20, 2011)

i guess i have no option left except upgrading..............lets hope dad is *OK* with new system!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ let us know your budget and create a new thread by filling this up 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------

